# Miami Heat @ Phoenix Suns



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* Miami Heat* *(19-14) *​
*PG * *J. Williams * - *SG* *D. Wade* -* SF* *J. Posey* - *PF* *U. Haslem* - *C* *S. O'Neal*

*
Heat Individual Stats* 




 * @*














*Phoenix Suns** (20-11)*


*PG * *S. Nash* - *SG* *R. Bell* -* SF* *S. Marion* - *PF* *B. Diaw* - *C* *K. Thomas*

*Suns Individual Stats*​


*Jan 6th - 10:30PM ET/7:30PM PT -America West Arena - Phoenix, AZ​ *






* Suns Team Stats* 

*Pts Reb Ast * 
*Phoenix* - *104.2 44.0 26.7 * 
*Opponents*- *97.4 46.7 16.5 
*
*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring* *S. Marion 20.6* 
* Rebounds* *S. Marion 11.9* 
*Assists * *S. Nash 10.8 * 
*FG%* *S. Marion 51.6 * 
*FT%* *S.Nash 94.6 * 
*3PT% * *J. Jones  39.0* 
*Blocks* *S. Marion 2.0 * 
*Steals* *S. Marion 1.9 * 







*Heat Team Stats  * 

* Pts Reb Ast * 
* Heat* *98.9 43.5 20.1 * 
* Opponents* *95.4 40.7 19.9 *

*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring** D. Wade 26.3 * 
*Rebounds* *S. O'Neal* *9.1 * 
* Assists * *D. Wade 6.8 * 
*FG%* *A. Mourning 54.8 * 
* FT%* *J. Williams * *90.3*
*3PT%* *J. Posey 50.0 * 
*Blocks* *A. Mourning 3.2 * 
*Steals* *D. Wade  1.9*​


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Since she's had the past couple of nights off, I'm going out on a limb and predict Violet "Gidget" Palmer will be one of the officials tonight. This is relevent because we're 0-3 with her as a ref.


----------



## Cabra (Nov 11, 2005)

She can't do any worse than the crew in New York earlier this week. I know what you mean though.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Cabra said:


> She can't do any worse than the crew in New York earlier this week. I know what you mean though.


I know what you mean. That was a horrible crew in NY, but she's got one of the most trigger happy whistles in the entire league. Plus the NY crew just did a different game so thankfully we might not have to worry about them 'cause we've got enough on our plate tonight.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

They just said Wade isn't playing so scratch him from the lineup.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

They're also without Jason Williams.

Suns lead 30-10 with like 4 mins left.

I know they're without some important people but the ball movement and shots we're taking. it's so beautiful


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Good God. 47-25. Suns lead after 1. 

3 pt shot was going down. And everything else seemed to fall too.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

This is a sick display of good basketball. And they are playing great defense. Liking this so far ! :banana:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns lead 72-50 at *halftime* :biggrin:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Umm....good game?? idk?? :whoknows:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

suns are a team posessed and are throwing everthing, including the kitchen sink, at the Heat


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns win 111-93. We faded off a bit


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns played great.


I hope the Suns play more on ESPN because that seems to make them play very good.(Just like the Rocket game where Diaw played center)


Good win for the Suns and lets see how they fair against the Spurs since they know how to play with eachother now.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Can't really say much... except that no one can keep up with us when we're hot ^_^ Hope we can keep this up going into San Antonio's game.

Lets go SUNS for back-to-back wins!!


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Well, thankfully I was wrong about Gidget. Keep your fingers crossed that she'll steer clear of the Valley tomorrow.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

owned!!!


----------

